# Killer entlarvt...



## Eugenkraus (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits schonmal erwähnt bin ich ziemlich neu im "Teichgeschäft" und bin immer wieder überrascht was alles in so einem Teich passiert.


So auch gestern...

Zur Vorgeschichte...Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich zu den Goldfischen (3) und Goldorfen (2) ein paar Schleierschwänze (3) gesetzt. Die ersten Tage konnte man diese immer wieder in Ufernähe beobachten und alles war schön....mit der Zeit habe ich mich dann schon gewundert, dass Sie nicht mehr wirklich zu sehen waren, bis auf einen.
Bis gestern hatte ich (es sei mir verziehen) Nachbars Katze oder irgendeinen Vogel in Verdacht.

...und jetzt das....Wieviele solcher Fischchen (ca 4cm) kann wohl so ein Frosch, und in was für einem Zeitraum vertilgen?

Mein Bild des kleinen, niedlich quakenden Frosches ist komplett zerstört.

Im Verhältnis gesehen war des echt ne teure Fütterung...

Naja, somit hat sich die Frage wohin mit den Schleierschwänzen im Winter wohl erledigt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Etwas größenwahnsinnig geworden der kleine...


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Servus Eugen

Habe so etwas ähnliches mal Live miterleben dürfen ...

Statt Fisch war es bei mir ein Spatz (Sperling) ...

Die Natur geht manchmal seltsame Wege ...

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Eugenkraus (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Das sind tatsächlich seltsame Wege...

Wie verdaut so ein Frosch das wohl alles...funktioniert scheinbar über irgendwelche Entzyme oder? 

Wirklich tot war der Fisch erst als nur noch die Schwanzflosse rausgeguckt hat....vorher hat er noch recht häufig gezappelt.

R.I.P. kleines, niedliches Schleierschwänzchen.:beten


----------



## Stadtkind (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Krass, hätte ich nun auch nicht gedacht, daß __ Frösche auch Fische fressen :-(


----------



## butzbacher (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Hallo,

bei Fröschen kann man sagen, was sich fangen lässt und ins Maul passt wird geschluckt. 

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Tja, und Schleierschwänze sind als unbeholfene, langsame Schwimmer die besten Opfer.
Unser Frosch  hat es ein paar Mal bei den Elritzen versucht, aber die sind nur laut lachend davon geschossen.


----------



## Eugenkraus (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Ja, das sind sie tatsächlich....fand das ja schon ganz niedlich, weil sie eben so bisschen stokelich durchs Wasser geschwommen sind. Aber das sich der Frosch an denen vergreift hätte ich im Leben nicht gedacht, zumal der Frosch eher noch etwas kleiner gewesen ist.

Tja, Sachen gibt es....


----------



## einfachichKO (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Bisher dachte ich auch das __ Frösche wohl nur Mücken und sowas fressen, aber jetzt...schon faszinierend.


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Hallo,

 jetzt habt ihr mein Bild vom süssen Frosch zerstört!

Aber das ist  eben Natur. Fressen und gefressen werden!


----------



## harryw (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*



Eugenkraus schrieb:


> Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich zu den Goldfischen (3) und Goldorfen (2) ein paar Schleierschwänze (3) gesetzt.



Wäre wohl auch ohne gefräßigen Frosch nicht gutgegangen. Goldfische knabbern den Schleierschwänzen gerne ihre schönen Schleier an (Neid? ), und dann gehen sie ein.


----------



## Eugenkraus (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Oh, das auch nicht nett.

Die ersten Tage haben sie sehr harmonisch zusammen gewirkt...naja, vielleicht sind die Goldfische auch nur gute Schauspieler.

Ist dann wohl ähnlich wie bei manchen Menschen die anderen das Auto zerkratzen.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

ich persönlich finde allerdings, dass Orfen in zu kleinen Teichen eigentlich nix verloren haben, wenn ich so sehe, das unsre für nen Bewegungsdrang haben, die walzen alles platt was im Weg ist, wir haben 7 Goldorfen, 2,5
 Jahre alt und 40 cm groß


----------



## Eugenkraus (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer entlarvt...*

Ja, diese Erkenntnis habe ich nun auch gewonnen. 
Werde für sie ein neues Zuhause suchen.


----------

